# logs of soap



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

What do you chg for a log? is it still by weight ?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

And do you cure those logs before you sell them? Aren't they difficult to cut then?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I do not give a price for a whole log. I sell at my wholesale rate and if one wanted 15 bars of the same scent which is my log length I would make the log and cut it. I have a log cutter now, so cutting the log takes seconds. Wholesale is wholesale, if it is more than 15 bars, an additional discount could be applied.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK this is why I want to know my logs are just like (5) 6oz bars of soap
Now this lady drives abt 100 miles to buy a log of soap but would buy from me right here close if I can come up with a price.. and she wants the log not cut bars.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

For me....I will custom make a log at a discounted price. I know some charge extra for a custom order. I don't unless there are ingredients being used other than my norm. My reasoning is that this soap is already bought and paid for. Other soap I make I don't know when it's going to be sold or at what price (wholesale or retail) and I won't have to haul it somewhere to sell it. For me, that's worth a discount. Might be a different story if I was making/selling the large volume some ladies here do. All that to say the price is up to you! LOL If she's driving that far for a log of soap she'll probably be willing to pay the same price as 5 bars for the uncut log.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My soap is sold by the pound, so the new logs I am doing are also by the pound. I cut the log length to fit the (shirt) style flat rate box and 6 of my logs fit in there. In reality I would be cutting 6 bars of soap from that log, the point of logs is that most are cutting 8 or 9 bars, selling for more per bar, with less weight of the bar, so the log is a super good deal for them.

No I do not cure mine, they sit for about 6 to 7 days and then are shipped, they are plenty hard, easy to cut. But cutting cured soap is easy also, directions go with my logs to cure the soap for at least another week, only because the cut sides need to oxidies and turn the same color as the outside edges are. With 6 logs of soap shipping for $11, no way would anyone want to drive out for a pickup. Sondra USPS.com is a godsend for soapers! Free boxes delivered to you, a website to print out your own labels, and address book to keep repeat customers in so one click labeling, free carrie pickup, they could only improve it by getting me a better mail carrier  No way can you touch $11 to ship 18 pounds or $14 to ship 25 pounds of soap! Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> I won't have to haul it somewhere to sell it. For me, that's worth a discount


I was happy to read that. Our fellow potters think we are nuts for doing that but 30 percent of our costs in the retail price is marketing (traveling to festivals and booth fees)so we price differently for special orders while others charge 'custom' fees!

I sing the praises of the USPS too. We have used all the parcel services and they do the best job at the best price.
UPS wants a huge fee now to pick up in rural areas which adds too much to the price of an item but my postal carrier takes parcels off for me any day with no prior warning and no extra charge!


----------

